# Delete Watermarks



## brian09223 (Oct 11, 2016)

How do you delete Watermarks? I have four which I don't want.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 11, 2016)

In the Watermark Editor, select the Watermark that you want to delete from the dropdown list box in the upper left corner. Click on the dropdownlo=istbox again and select the Delete option at the bottom of the dropdownlist.


----------



## brian09223 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank You. I couldn't figure it out.


----------

